# Horse & Groom - Litlington - May 2015



## staticnomad (May 18, 2015)

Seeing as the 3 sites I had planned for Sunday all ended in absolute failure, I thought I would stop off here. I have been passing this place twice a day for the last 2 months, but never had the chance to stop. It is pretty much as I expected, a mixture of mindless vandalism and unimaginative graffiti. Still, it does have an odd kind of charm. 

The latest information that I can find, is that the site was due to be auctioned off last year after repeated unsuccessful attempts to get planning permission for a 70 bedroom ibis hotel on the site. News article here: Derelict Horse and Groom pub in Litlington to be auctioned after appeal was rejected | Cambridge News


https://flic.kr/p/s9QCBD


https://flic.kr/p/t6DBX6


https://flic.kr/p/s9DpcL


https://flic.kr/p/sPcJ5D


https://flic.kr/p/sP4UoS


https://flic.kr/p/t6BS6a


https://flic.kr/p/sP3hcy


https://flic.kr/p/sPbgLD


https://flic.kr/p/s9BZxo


https://flic.kr/p/sP5ETx


https://flic.kr/p/sNXnQ9


https://flic.kr/p/t6yAxP​


----------



## CovertUrbex (May 18, 2015)

It's looking prettier now it's fallen apart a bit more, I went years ago and it was just a few dark rooms.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## krela (May 18, 2015)

Animal corner, at a pub... interesting! Thanks for posting.


----------



## UrbanX (May 18, 2015)

Nice one! 
It's so isolated I'm not surprised it didn't thrive! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## smiler (May 18, 2015)

It doe look a bit buggered, worth a nose though, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (May 19, 2015)

Now that looks like a tough sheet of glass!!


----------



## rockfordstone (May 19, 2015)

used to pass this twice a day when i worked in baldock, very randomly placed for a b&b


----------



## staticnomad (May 19, 2015)

Speaking to a chap I work with today, who had been there a few times before it closed. He reckons that judging by the photos the ambiance of the place has gotten better since its dereliction haha.


----------

